# Beer!!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Now that I have your attention,

I've been drinking beer for quite a few years now and like every other person in north america, tried the standard beers when I was younger. As I grow older though I find myself looking for "different" beers to try. Although I do have a "go to" beer that I'll always drink.

So, what are the new beers you've tried. What did you like? What would you pass on? What would you give your enemy?

Beer of choice:
*Steam Whistle*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Now that I have your attention,
> 
> I've been drinking beer for quite a few years now and like every other person in north america, tried the standard beers when I was younger. As I grow older though I find myself looking for "different" beers to try. Although I do have a "go to" beer that I'll always drink.
> 
> ...


Steam Whistle, been there, did the tour, got the glass! A good beer.

Now, in no particular order, and possibly some spelling mistakes (Since I am drinking and posting!)

Heiniken
Barking Squirel
Dos... (most interesting man conmmercials) - Nice light beer for long drinking days in the summer
Corona
Rolling Rock
Ockcium, (The black can, not the green! Dark beer version is better!)
Faxe (just started liking this one!)
Sapporo (2 cans consumed so far....)
Steigel
Stella


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Leffe beers for imports. For local breweries, flying monkeys is a current fav!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In no particular order, I would recommend:

Ebisu 
Suntory Premium Malt
Leffe
Chimay (Red, blue, white)
Rochefort (8, 10 or 12)
Westvelyn (!!!)
Westmalle

You can tell I'm a trappist fan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a huge trappist fan!! I love Chimay although it's getting harder to find it here. Also a huge fan of Unibrou out of quebec. I've been drinking:

La Fin du Monde
Maudite
Heinekin
Newcastle brown
Leffe
Chimay
Paulaner


I did try Le Trappe, but it tasted like Le Crappe


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am not a beer drinker, but I did enjoy this kawartha rasberry brew or something like that at the new steak place on eglington. 

Was very good!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, you should try Blanche de Chambley then. Or try some Mead...I'll buy some for you when you come to the BBQ. Or better yet you should try Éphémère by Unibroue


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm a Guiness drinker. Anytime I get the chance. From time to time I do gave Waterloo dark. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Mill St. Organic
Lech (probably my favourite of the bunch -- a Polish beer, available from The Beer Store but not most LCBOs)
Innis & Gunn


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Recently, whenever I'm in the LCBO I pick up a few random bottles from the "import" aisle.

Best I have ever had hands down is Hoegaarden.
I would give my enemy Summit Red......worst I've ever had.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, pretty much any of the major German breweries (Spaten, Paulaner, Hoegaarten, etc.) are good.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hoegaarten, as a friend described it to me before I tasted it "It's like a candy bar in a bottle"
I wasn't to crazy about it but it's not bad!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

mmmmmmmm Ales....

I've liked Fuller's Pride lately, and when I was in Chicago I had a great ale from Bellhaven. Have to track more of these down around these parts.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When i was a buffalo bills game in october I had some Sam Adams Oktoberfest and it was one of the best beers i've ever had. I hope they make it next year.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Oh, you should try *Blanche de Chambley *then.


This is also a good beer!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Ebisu
> Suntory Premium Malt


You can hardly ever get these here though  And Sapporo and Kirin brewed here and the US are just not the same....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a japanese friend that brings beer and sake back for me when he takes business trips!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> I have a japanese friend that brings beer and sake back for me when he takes business trips!


Thats pretty much the only way of getting the good stuff. Have two bottles of sake waiting for the right occasion!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> I have a japanese friend that brings beer and sake back for me when he takes business trips!





ameekplec. said:


> Thats pretty much the only way of getting the good stuff. Have two bottles of sake waiting for the right occasion!


Everytime I go back to Japan, I always bring back the maximum duty free limit 

I have some very nice Niigata sake that is also waiting for the right occasion!

Does anyone know of a place that sells Rochefort (other than Bier Market)?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I have some very nice Niigata sake that is also waiting for the right occasion!


The very best


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I can pick some up for you next time I go to Buffalo


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I really enjoy "craft beers". My favourites are some from Belgium and Germany. Lately there are many microbreweries across the US and Canada making really good beer. Sadly its expensive for the most part and not always easily available.
I have turned to homebrewing. Its really not that hard to do it well. Like setting up a planted or coral tank. If you do your homework you can cut down your learning curve and get the results you were after.
Instead of spending $30 for 10 bottles at the LCBO I spend $40(extract) for 40, 500ml bottles. If I culture yeast and make it from grain I can make it for about $28. If I grew my own hops I could save another $4 or so.
Anyway I highly recommend taking up the hobby. If you like beer its very satisfying. 
I have made very good Belgian Wits, Hefeweisse(bubblegum or clove taste depending how warm or cool fermenting was), Amber Ales that taste like mango, Spiced Dark Ales, Ginger Ale, and recently an IPA(super hoppy).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When I was 18 we use to make beer at home for a few years. We even got to the point of doing smaller kegs and the beer came out really well. I might take up the hobby again in the future but the problem is I can't drink that much beer.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

The nice thing about homebrew is it keeps much longer than commercially available beer. And it definitely gets better as the months go by. I've had some 9 months old and it was insanely good.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I enjoy a variety of different beers, sampling different ones from the LCBO. However, my favorite "go to" beer would be Brava Light. I prefer it to Corona or XX, which I also like, and I do like many of the German brands. When I can get it, Rickards White, especially from a fresh keg, although I don't like Keiths White.The worst beer, might be Steam Whistle, which I couldn't drink even when it was free. I certainly wouldn't pay even a buck a bottle for it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You know Bill, I just bought a 12 pack of steam whistle this week and for some reason it tasted totally different and to the point of me not liking it. They use to have a brewmeister when they first started that did a terrible job of brewing and then they changed it to the current one that changed the recipe. I don't know if they've done something different but I'll be thinking twice about buying again


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

BillD said:


> The worst beer, might be Steam Whistle, which I couldn't drink even when it was free. I certainly wouldn't pay even a buck a bottle for it.


One of the worst IMO, the first (and last) one I had was on a Porter flight home and I didn't even care to finish it.


----------

